# Scottish Women Ugly?



## Terry (Apr 16, 2009)

Thoughts? 

Did your mouth drop?

Did you pre-judge this woman?

Did your heart smile?

Mine did.

sorry but you will have to click on the word UTube at the top of the video to watch it. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lp0IWv8QZY[/ame]


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 16, 2009)

OMG, she looks exactly like Simon Cowell!


----------



## Terry (Apr 16, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> OMG, she looks exactly like Simon Cowell!


 did you watch it all?


----------



## eots (Apr 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcoqwx2oQZc[/ame]


----------



## Diuretic (Apr 16, 2009)

I saw it a few days ago and I'm still watching it, though I've been able to cut down 

She's a delight, a sheer delight.


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Terry said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG, she looks exactly like Simon Cowell!
> ...



Yes.  I posted it in my thread yesterday:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/music/72768-songs-that-give-you-goosebumps-3.html#post1158614


----------



## Terry (Apr 16, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...


 DOH! My bad, I totally didn't see that thread.  Oh well, I failed again to create a thread.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 16, 2009)

Terry said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> Did your mouth drop?   *Yes *
> Did you pre-judge this woman?  *To be honest, no, my husband told me about it so I knew. * But, I would hope I wouldn't  I don't think she's ugly though, just a little work on the eybrow and some good clothes,,
> ...



..


----------



## xotoxi (Apr 16, 2009)

Pretty damn cool!  Inspiring.

I am assuming that the sound of her voice not matching up with her lips was just due to internet connection lag.

I think that she could be on Broadway or the Opera with some refining and training.


----------



## Terry (Apr 16, 2009)

Gosh even Glenn Beck just spoke about it tonight at the end of his show.  

I agree Willow, pluck the eyebrows, new hairdo, and clothes and she would clean up very nicely but her voice was fantastic and so was her spirit!


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Make sure you check out the websites listed with the original YouTube video.  Just click (more info).

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lp0IWv8QZY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lp0IWv8QZY[/ame]


----------



## Terry (Apr 16, 2009)

I did it shows the lyric's.  How fitting for her also.  I read someone said that the show found her and asked her to appear so I'm guessing they all knew she could sing if true but the judges and other probably never knew how good.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 16, 2009)

What a treat that was!  Her voice made her look beautiful.


----------



## Toro (Apr 16, 2009)

My wife showed it to me this evening.  

What a fabulous voice.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 17, 2009)

Her voice was great, but I loved her spunk most of all.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 17, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jI2DxkrgpgQ[/ame]

God her voice really is gorgeous, though.


----------



## DavidS (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't understand what the fuss about this woman is. Yes she seems perfectly nice and her voice is one of an angel, however; what the media is REALLY saying about her is that she's ugly and despite her ugliness she has a nice voice. It's quite disgusting, actually and I feel sorry for the lady because of what the media is doing to her.

Just because you don't have good looks, doesn't mean you can't sing.


----------



## editec (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah, who could _EVER _have imagined that a woman who wasn't a raving beauty could possible sing?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6dT1D2zT34&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWQEUi6vOA4&feature=related[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQlehVpcAes&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tb4t0Mxq3J4[/ame]



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DBl5gAs6WI&feature=PlayList&p=881140634CB84C4F&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=4[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4ZyuULy9zs&feature=related[/ame]



Beauty is in the ear of the beholder, I guess.

More? I could do this all damned day long, ya know.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTXE36Lr-lc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## RoadVirus (Apr 19, 2009)

Terry said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> Did your mouth drop?
> 
> ...


When i see this woman's face, why does the name "Benny Hill" come to mind?


----------



## random3434 (Apr 19, 2009)

DavidS said:


> I don't understand what the fuss about this woman is. Yes she seems perfectly nice and her voice is one of an angel, however; what the media is REALLY saying about her is that she's ugly and despite her ugliness she has a nice voice. It's quite disgusting, actually and I feel sorry for the lady because of what the media is doing to her.
> 
> Just because you don't have good looks, doesn't mean you can't sing.



You make a very valid point. In the age of looks before talent, the media is saying, "Hey, look, here's an unattactive person who can sing!"

Think of all the no-talent hacks out there who have record deals because they have fake boobs or a handsome face. Technology can make anyone "seem" like they have talent, but this lady is the real deal.

I say good for her for sticking to her guns and not wanting a makeover, she's happy with who she is.


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Apr 19, 2009)

You can't judge a book by its cover- the thing is that these type of shows are almost entirely built on people making complete idiots out of themselves. This women shut these people up, left 'em with their jaws in the floor, and it's nice. She gets rep!


----------



## mash107 (Apr 19, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## auditor0007 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey, I dated a woman from Scotland for a while.  She couldn't sing for shit, but she looked great.


----------

